# Opionions on the new MAC creations?



## niecypiecy (May 22, 2005)

I prefer foody or oriental/spicy scents and I am wondering what the new MAC creations are like - is Violetrix in this catagory?

http://www.maccosmetics.com/template...=CATEGORY14939


----------



## Shawna (May 23, 2005)

I tried Violetrix today and I really liked it, but it isn't foody.  It has hints of amber and patchouli and is more musky to me.  It might be classed as oriental.  The other one (can't remember its name) was more like an ocean scent.  Kinda clean and water like.  I didn't like it.  I like the musky stuff.  I tried to get a sample of the violetrix, but they didn't have any.


----------



## arewethereyeti (Jun 4, 2005)

Quote:

  I tried Violetrix today and I really liked it, but it isn't foody. It has hints of amber and patchouli and is more musky to me. It might be classed as oriental. The other one (can't remember its name) was more like an ocean scent. Kinda clean and water like. I didn't like it. I like the musky stuff. I tried to get a sample of the violetrix, but they didn't have any.  
 
I agree - I didn't like Turquatic at all, but I sprayed some Violetrix on me, and was sniffing it all day!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I ended up buying it yesterday - it's definitely not something you'd want to be wearing on a hot summer day, but I think it'll be great for at night. I tend to not like most 'floral'ish scents, but this is really nice.


----------



## talk2mesun (Jun 12, 2005)

I have mixed feelings -- at first I picked up a couple of the scents and smelled them until i found one that i thought "ooh! this is something i want to try". I sprayed some of it on, and within an hour I wanted to chop my arm off! It smelled nothing like it did at first, and I didnt like it at all.  Definitely a product you should try a splash opf before buying in my opinion!


----------

